# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Thënie mes shkrimesh e bisedash...

## mondishall

SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATË QË SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATË QË BESOJ
-------------------------------------------------------------
Nëse kthimi prapa vërtet është një budallallëk, mos duhet që ecja përpara të jetë një çmenduri?!  
----------------------------------------------------------------    
LUMTURIA IME DO FILLOJE VETEM ATEHERE KUR TE MBAROJE VUAJTJA TUAJ, ASHTU SIKURSE VUAJTJA IME DO MBAROJE VETEM ATEHERE KUR TE FILLOJE LUMTURIA TUAJ!(Nga letra gruas dhe djemkave)
--------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Ajo që unë ngulmoj, si më parë edhe sot, është dalja e së vërtetës për të persekutuarit e vërtetë nga ata në komoditet. Sepse të dytët, që thoni ju, heronj i njohëm atëhere, heronj po shfaqen edhe sot. Ky emërues i njëjtë, për të kundërta thelbësore, është injorimi më i paturpshëm që mund t’i bëhet hapësirës dhe kohës së një vendi, vetë historisë së tij.              
--------------------------------------------------------------------


Është mjeran ai, që për hir të Partisë ndron idealet dhe i guximshëm ai, që për hir të idealit ndron Partinë.
------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Dëshira shpesh bëhet pjesë e absurditetit në të shprehur, por edhe e shprehjes së të vërtetës, edhe pse të parealizueshme.
---------------------------------------------------------


Paska vërtet një frymëmarrje më jetëdhënës dhe ajo qenka ajri i pastër i fjalëve të një miku!
-----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Një shembull i keq i një intelektuali, është më i rrezikshëm se dhjetra shembuj të liq nga njerëz të thjeshtë.
------------------------------------------------------

Le të prekim realitetin e fjalëve dhe mos stresohemi nga fjalët e realiteteve të sajuara e hiperbolizuara për keq.
-------------------------------------------------------

S’ka më lirë se shitja dhe blerja e fjalëve, por s’ka më fatkeqësi se abuzimi me to.
---------------------------------------------------------

Nuk di me se ta krahasoj forcën e rezistencës njerëzore, ndaj kontradiktave deri në ekstremale të jetës. Sikur të njëjtat kontradikta të konvertoheshin në minuset e të ftohtës dhe pluset e të ngrohtës që veprojnë në këtë tokë, me siguri dhe shkëmbi më rezistent, do ishte shpërbërë në copra të vogla guriçkash.
----------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Nuk di, nëse mund të ketë pas kësaj jete, ferr më të keq dhe parajsë më të mirë, nga ç’ka provon në këtë jetë krijesa njerëzore. Nuk di, nëse arshiva e ferrit dhe parajsës imagjinare mund të ketë më shumë djaj e ëngjëj, nga ç’ka djaj të kthyer në njerëz dhe njerëz të shfaqur si ëngjëj, arshiva pa mbarim e realitetit njerëzor.
------------------------------------------------------------------


Në rast se mor zotni, cikli jetësor s’ta jep kënaqësinë e “rinusërimit” për të mohuar pohimet e të shkuarës, pse nuk e bën këtë lloj katharsisi të vetvetes, në atë pjesë cikli që ndodhesh?
----------------------------------------------------------------


Rregullimi i vetvetes, nëpërmjet çrregullimit jashtë saj, mikroparajsa e individit, mes ferrit shoqëror, janë prezencë në të gjitha shkallët e veprimtarisë së njerëzve e të rangjeve në shoqërinë shqiptare.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Boll e mësuam historinë, sipas interesave të protagonistëve të saj!
-----------------------------------------------------------

Mos kërkoni statistika të sakta, as në librin martesor të kishës, ku do gjeni më shumë martesa se dhëndurë e nuse, as në librin e divorceve, ku do gjeni më shumë divorce se burra e gra të ndarë.
---------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Janë kaq në harmoni me njeri- tjetrin dielli i ditës dhe hëna e natës, sa dhe kur njëherë në kushedi sa vjet mbleksen me njeri-tjetrin në eklipsin e tyre, për pak minuta tërheqin vëmendjen e njerëzve në tokë. Ndërsa njerëzit paskan borxh të eklipsojnë për tërë jetën, bardhësinë e shpirtit të tyre, me errësirën e krijuar e të akumuluar në skutat e këtij shpirti.

----------


## ajzberg

Te urta ..........Mondi ,shume bukur te pershendes..............

----------


## Besoja

Më pëlqyen pa përjashtim.

----------


## mondishall

ajzberg e Beso me nderoni me viziten ketu dhe dashamiresine shprehese. Nje pershendetje me theniet ne vazhdim....


Pasja e shpirtit është privilegj për trupin.
------------------------------------------------

Ndërsa lehtësia shpirtërore është njera anë pozitive e ndjesisë së shpirtit, plagosja shpirtërore qenka e keqja më paralizuese e tij.
--------------------------------------------------

Sot të shprehesh, duhet të guxosh e të guxosh, duhet të dish të përballosh e të përballosh, duhet të dish të rezistosh e të rezistosh, duhet të dish të shprehesh.
------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Jo çdo debat është një përgjigje dhe jo çdo përgjigje është një argument.
----------------------------------------------------------


Mund të më gënjeni me kohën e kryengritjeve dhe revolucioneve të pajetuara dhe unë të mirëbesoj, por mos bëni krim ndaj të ardhmes me pseudointerpretimet e të sotmes.
-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Më pëlqen dhe e adhuroj seksin femër, sa s’ka ku të vejë më. E kundroj dhe pataksem para trupit femëror, sa vetëm ai e di dhe askush tjetër. Endërroj e fantazoj gjithçka më jep forca e mendjes dhe instiktit në magjinë e lojës erotike, sa vetëm shpirti tim e di. Jam pra ky që jam e s’mund të bëhem ai që s’jam, e s’mund të pranoj pra të qënit i dashururar dhe i çdashuruar njëkohësisht.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Fjalët sado të ndikojnë, mbeten shterpë përballë realiteteve që ju marrin atyre frymën.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Pësimet në histori nuk mund të kapërcehen me të njëjtat metoda që çuan në ato pësime.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

-Sa bukur të kryqëzohen penat e krijuesve që japin ushqim shpirtëror, në vend të shpatave që ushqejnë vdekjen.

----------


## mondishall

-Njohja të bën të guximshëm, guximi të bën të shpalosësh njohjen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------


-Kur dy shinat janë të dëmtuara, nuk mjafton vetëm rregullimi i njerës :elefanti: reni i miqësisë, prapë do rrokulliset.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

-Krijuesi pa sinqeritet, si sinqeriteti pa njeriun.
----------------------------------------------------------------

-Më shumë se çdo imunitet, njeriun e mbron ndershmëria e të vërtetës dhe e vërteta e ndershmërisë.
----------------------------------------------------------------

-Krijimtaria është si burimet ujore nëntokësore që nuk duken, por kthjellohen nëntokës dhe dalin një ditë papritur në sipërfaqe, për t’u shijuar nga të eturit.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

-Në fillim doli rrëfenja nga dashuria, duke u çmendur pas saj, por më pas dashuria vazhdoi të rrëfehej aq bukur, sa të çmendej dhe vetë ajo.
----------------------------------------------

Në figurë: Një plakë lexon romane dashurie

----------


## mondishall

Cdo vepër mbart vulën e kohës së vet. Kjo është historia, vulat e sotme s'mund të vulosin shkresat e të shkuarës.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Një gënjeshtër e ëmbël, fsheh të vërtetën e hidhur.
----------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## mondishall

Biografia e kujtdo qoftë, nuk është krijim artistik.

----------


## RSHP

> Biografia e kujtdo qoftë, nuk është krijim artistik.




 Ne letersi, shkrimtari duhet ta detyroje te keqen te vetvritet,

rezart palluqi

----------

